# My Cold Smoking Options   w/Q - View



## mr t 59874

My Cold Smoking Options

   For many of us, true cold smoking (smoker internal temperature below 90°) has always been a challenge as there are so many things that can be cold smoked.  We search for an easy to operate cold smoker that allows temperature and smoke control without spending a large amount of money for a commercial smoker.  After experimenting throughout my smoking career with dozens of contraptions and gimmicks as many do, I now have several easy choices that allow control of the heat and amount of smoke. 

   Pre-roasted nuts which can easily take 90° heat are one of the more forgiving products to cold smoke while soft cheeses are one of the least.  It’s my opinion that cheese will begin to change its consistency at 80° therefore, the hard cheeses are pulled when the smoker internal temperature reaches 70° to 75° the soft cheeses will be pulled when the internal temperature reaches the mid fifties to 60°. This requires a true cold smoke. 

   The choice of smokers to use at any one time depends on the product being smoked, the amount of product and the ambient temperature.

Amerique with a modified smoke collector 

   Located on top of the Amerique is a garage sale Little Chief smoker (two for two dollars) with the heating element removed and ten ½ inch holes drilled in bottom so not to constrict air leaving the Amerique.  Lid is affixed to the bottom with two metal screws.  Aluminum tape was used to seal pan door.

  Temperature and smoke is controlled by the amount of wood and the temperature setting on the A/Q smoker.  A temperature of 20° or less above ambient temperature can easily be maintained using this method.  A colder smoke can be reached with this unit by using the Cookshack cold smoke adapter with ice and placing the adapter and ice above the temperature probe.  This is used to smoke small amounts of cheese, breads, crackers and nuts etc.

Example of use:  Raw nuts can be smoked / roasted in the bottom while cold smoking pre-roasted or peanuts in the top simultaneously.

                                                                                      1



Poly cutting board with holes drilled for smoker exhaust along with indentations drilled for easy rack placement.  The Little Chief rack is placed over the exhaust vents of A/Q, product placed on the racks then inverted Little Chief is placed over rack.

      Smoking Dandelion blooms prior to battering and deep frying. 

                                                                                        2



   This is my Rube Goldberg Smoke generator (made from a bee smoker) used before acquiring a more practical and convenient commercial one.   Wood chips, chunks or pellets are placed in canister.  The tubing from a small aquarium air pump is connected to the copper tubing on the smoke generator.  The copper tubing extends into the neck of the smoker about one inch.  When air is turned on, a ventury effect is caused which draws fresh air through the bottom of the smoker and pushes smoke out.  The wood is ignited in the bottom with the use of a small torch. 

    

                                                                                               3



   Amerique with Smoke Daddy smoke generator attached to custom door.  The Smoke Daddy smoke output is controlled by the use of a small variable speed aquarium air pump.   The more air applied to the generator, the more smoke and heat exiting the generator.  Once a good draft has started the air can be completely turned off.  When using this setup, the A/Q’s power is off and is used only as a smoke collector.

   The doors can be interchanged within fifteen seconds.

  

                                                                                         4



    

Depending on the amount and type of product being smoked, the temperature here can be controlled to within 3° to 18° above ambient temperature. Buy using any combination, the Cookshack cold smoke adapter with ice and or the smoke collector alone, a colder smoke can easily be obtained and is used on warm days.  This is used for cold smoking spices and larger amounts of cheese and meats.

                             Now, this is cold smoking.

                                                                                         5



"Cold" cold smoker

   Uses of this converted milk cooler are a portable storage cart for SM 009 -2, FTC container, refrigerator or by changing doors and using the refrigerator mode, a "cold" cold smoker. A temperature of 44 degrease can be maintained.

                                                                                        6



      This is my 22 cubic feet cold smoker made from a beverage cooler and is used for even larger amounts of cheese, fish, meats, hams, etc.

                                                                  7

  

  By using a wood stove (which is under the deck) as a pre-cooler or heat sink, the smoke temperature in this unit can be held at a negative ambient temperature or at 2° above ambient, maximum.  The cast iron stove absorbs heat generated from the smoke generator before exiting and traveling through pipe were it is further cooled before entering the smoker. 
[h3]The purpose of an external firebox when cold smoking is more than using it as something to conveniently contain a smoke generator. It is also used as a heat sink, so the larger the better, personally I use a cast iron wood stove, which absorbs a large amount of heat before further traveling to the product chamber. By using a firebox that acts as a good heat sink will allow a shorter run to the product being smoked. [/h3]
                                                                                      8



  Because of the narrow temperature difference between the smoke generator and the collector a fan is needed to draw the smoke into the collector.   The fan which was original equipment in the cooler also insures good smoke circulation around the product.

  Pictured here is salmon being cold smoked prior to canning. 

                                                                                         9



  The pellet smoker can be used with any of the units when a lighter smoke is desired.

                                                                                     10



Using a Smoking Gun to pump cold smoke into a cold Cookshack Amerique.



*Cold Smoke Generators*



Pictured left to right, *Smoking Gun, Tray type smoke generator *and a *Smoke Daddy *being used and all fueled with the same type of Hickory pellets.

The* Smoking Gun*, opens a whole new world to smoking.  If it can be consumed, it can be smoked using this unit.  Although it cannot duplicate the deep penetration that a long cold smoke would produce, it can apply a layer of smoke to most anything by using such fuels as woods, spices, herbs or teas. This unit produces no discernible heat and can produce a color of smoke from blue to white depending on the type of fuel being used chips, pellets, or dust. This could be an affordable means of smoking foods in areas where open grills or smokers are not allowed, such as apartments or condos.

The *tray type* smoke generator will produce a wispy plume of smoke for a relatively long period of time depending on the fuel being used, pellet, saw dust or powder. It can be used for adding additional smoke to a grill or when a long slow smoke is desired. One or both ends can be lit if more smoke is desired.  It does produce heat so if using it to cold smoke, modifications may or may not be needed to the smoke collector or the way the smoke is delivered.

The* Smoke Daddy*, is able to apply a large or small amount of smoke in a short time.  It can be used for large walk in smokers or the smaller ones by adjusting the variable speed air pump. By using chips chunks or pellets alone or in combination, once a draft is started, the air pump can be turned off.  Like the AMNPS the Smoke Daddy can produce a little heat when cold smoking so modifications may be needed.

Smoke can be used as a seasoning, a preservative or both.  Just like a seasoning, there are many different kinds.  Using what is available, smoke for the length of time to meet your individual taste.    
[h1]  True cold smoking can open a whole new world of smoking.  Hope this gives those interested some ideas on how to cold smoke.  If it causes some of you die hard’s sleepless nights, welcome to the crowd.[/h1][h3]  [/h3][h3]Additional information:[/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]Understanding Smoke Management[/h3][h3]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management[/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]AMNPS & Smoke Daddy Myths?[/h3][h3]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140797/amnps-smoke-daddy-myths[/h3]
*11[sup]th[/sup] commandment:  Thou shalt not say “I’ve nothing else to smoke”*


----------



## southernsausage

thats nice! Very...


----------



## dls1

That looks great, Mr. T.

Quite a arsenal for cold smoking that you have there.

All of your devices are pretty ingenious, but I particularly like the converted milk cooler with the custom door and Smoke Daddy. Truly a "cold" cold smoker.

How are you using the AMNPS with your various devices?


----------



## jack07

very interesting...thanks for sharing


----------



## mr t 59874

dls1 said:


> That looks great, Mr. T.
> 
> Quite a arsenal for cold smoking that you have there.
> 
> All of your devices are pretty ingenious, but I particularly like the converted milk cooler with the custom door and Smoke Daddy. Truly a "cold" cold smoker.
> 
> How are you using the AMNPS with your various devices?


 Thanks dls1.  If I could only recoup the sleep lost thinking about each one.

  My intentions for the AMNPS are to use it when long mild smokes are required, such as smoking, corned / cured beef, bacon & hams.  The unit used will depend on the amount of product to be smoked.


----------



## phillytexsmoked

Wow, that's an amazing rig.  Love the home engineering of it.


----------



## mr t 59874

Edited the original thread by adding the following information.

*Cold Smoke Generators*



Pictured left to right, *Smoking Gun, AMNPS* and a *Smoke Daddy* being used and all fueled with the same type of Hickory pellets.

The *Smoking Gun*, opens a whole new world to smoking.  If it can be consumed, it can be smoked using this unit.  Although it cannot duplicate the deep penetration that a long cold smoke would produce, it can apply a layer of smoke to most anything by using such fuels as woods, spices, herbs or teas. This unit produces no discernible heat and can produce a color of smoke from blue to white depending on the type of fuel being used chips, pellets, or dust. This could be an affordable means of smoking foods in areas where open grills or smokers are not allowed, such as apartments or condos.

The *AMNPS* will produce a wispy plume of smoke for a relatively long period of time depending on the fuel being used, pellet, saw dust or powder. It can be used for adding additional smoke to a grill or when a long slow smoke is desired. One or both ends can be lit if more smoke is desired.  It does produce heat so if using it to cold smoke, modifications may or may not be needed to the smoke collector or the way the smoke is delivered.

The *Smoke Daddy*, is able to apply a large or small amount of smoke in a short time.  It can be used for large walk in smokers or the smaller ones by adjusting the variable speed air pump. By using chips chunks or pellets alone or in combination, once a draft is started, the air pump can be turned off.  Like the AMNPS the Smoke Daddy can produce a little heat when cold smoking so modifications may be needed.

  True cold smoking can open a whole new world of smoking.  Hope this gives those interested some ideas on how to cold smoke.  If it causes some of you die hard’s sleepless nights, welcome to the crowd.

Additional information:

AMNPS & Smoke daddy Myths?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140797/amnps-smoke-daddy-myths

*11[sup]th[/sup] commandment:  Thou shalt not say “I’ve nothing else to smoke”*


----------



## sidpost

Wow!  You have some really great stuff there!

Thanks for "fueling the fire" as I consider cold smoking cheese and fish!


----------



## themule69

I jumped over hear after reading your smoked oyster thread. Great setup.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rustyreel

Very good post!!

Question ;  When cold smoking salmon before canning,how long do leave the fish in the smoke?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak

rustyreel said:


> Very good post!!
> 
> Question ;  When cold smoking salmon before canning,how long do leave the fish in the smoke?
> 
> Thanks


RustyReel, morning.....  Canning smoked products multiplies the smoke flavor by a factor of 5 or 10 or  more.....   When I have smoked then canned fish in the past, the smokieness was horrible..  I have since reduced the smoke time to about 15-30 minutes to make it palatable...   I suggest smoking some 15, some 30, some 1 hour and then canning it until you get the flavor profile you are looking for...  No point in ruining the entire batch with inedible fish....   especially when salmon is soooooo  good...   

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874

rustyreel said:


> Very good post!!
> 
> Question ;  When cold smoking salmon before canning,how long do leave the fish in the smoke?
> 
> Thanks


Dave is correct on the smoke intensifying when canning.

As for time, it depends on the intensity of the smoke as much as time.  One can get used to putting out the same color and intensity of smoke from one cook to another and then can go by time to reach a desired smoke flavor.  I smoke with different colors and intensities so normally will go by the desired color of a product.  Practice will be your best teacher, but take Dave's advice and start with short smoke times and adjust from there.  Keep notes on the density, color and time of the smoke.

You may find the following helpful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13

Tom


----------



## butchdon

My son used a small new soldering iron to smoke his pellets. They are about 30 watts but it's all concentrated at very small area, unlike a light bulb like some have suggested elsewhere. I thought the cheese had a great look and taste.


----------



## jfanch

i am new at smoking. a few months ago found website for smokai generator. ordered one and tried it out. puts out alot of smoke if you crank the air pump up. looking at diferent smoke generators i decided i could make one. pipe comes out the side on top. air can be shut off and it slows smoke down and doesnt create as much condensation as smokai. gonna try it out on my smoke hollow electric with some cheese.













IMG_0625.JPG



__ jfanch
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_0581.JPG



__ jfanch
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------



## mr t 59874

jfanch said:


> i am new at smoking. a few months ago found website for smokai generator. ordered one and tried it out. puts out alot of smoke if you crank the air pump up. looking at diferent smoke generators i decided i could make one. pipe comes out the side on top. air can be shut off and it slows smoke down and doesnt create as much condensation as smokai. gonna try it out on my smoke hollow electric with some cheese.


Welcome to the forum,

As there is no magic smoke generator, it is good to have at least a couple smoke generators in order to smoke a wide selection of products, one for heavy smoke, and one for lighter smoke. If you are going to be applying smoke directly to or in the box containing the cheese, be very careful as it is easy to apply to much smoke, giving your product an off taste. Suggest you start sampling it in 20-minute intervals until it reaches your desired taste, you can always apply more smoke at a later date if desired. It’s easier to add smoke than it is to remove it.

Your condensation most likely was caused by applying warm smoke to a cold chamber.

Good luck and let us know how it goes,

T


----------

